# Strange coloration



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I was at Comal springs today and saw these 2 Woodies. Very different coloration on one of them. The top bird has the normal colors.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

No kidding that is weird. I love wood ducks they are so colorful.

Griz


----------



## Grand Passage (Oct 14, 2013)

I assume you are referring to the blu on the bottom bird. That is just part of the speculum on the wing, as it is not tucked into its "pocket".

Great shot though.


----------



## GearGuru21 (Apr 28, 2015)

*Woodies*

Looks to me like the top bird is a bit abnormal, it appears to have similar coloration as a Mandarin duck. Grand Passage is right, the speculum on the bottom bird is the normal plumage during the late season. That detail on the wing will actually match the hen, though the colors are less vibrant on both sexes before they molt in the fall and spring. Great shot though!!


----------

